# problem getting modem to work

## dumbledore

hi!  i'm running on kernel 2.6.9, and have emerged all necessary packages (i think), including slmodem.  my modem identifies itself under lspci as 

```
0000:00:0f.1 Communication controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 20) 
```

.  i have the slmodem driver set up ok (i can get it to run) (i got 

```
godzilla root # slmodemd /dev/ttyS0

SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.10 Jan 31 2005 12:28:01

symbolic link `/dev/ttySL64' -> `/dev/pts/2' created.

modem `ttyS0' created. TTY is `/dev/pts/2'

Use `/dev/ttySL64' as modem device, Ctrl+C for termination.
```

), but i don't know the right device under /dev.  i tried /dev/ttyS0, and, although it claimed slmodemd was working, the device was unresponsive. (with wvdial, i got 

```
godzilla dev # rm modem;ln -s /dev/ttySL64 modem

godzilla dev # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT295-2096

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT295-2096

NO CARRIER

ERROR

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT295-2096

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT295-2096

NO CARRIER

ERROR
```

) it's an onboard modem which identified itself as an hsp 56k modem under windows, made by pctel.  it came on a pcchips pc133 motherboard.  thanks in advance!

----------

## soramame

The right device would be `/dev/ttySL64', according to what the program says. I know that the program says that too, but you CAN'T hit Ctrl+C after starting slmodemd, or it won't work.   :Shocked: 

----------

## dumbledore

i didn't... i had two sessions going via putty/ssh... and wvdial was configured for /dev/modem, which was soft-linked to /dev/ttySL64.

----------

## hanj

Hello dumbledore

Have you resolved this? I'm experiencing the same problem myself. Dell Inspiron 8500, using:

(ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller

```
NO CARRIER

ATDTxxx1521

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDTxxx1521

--> Waiting for carrier.

NO CARRIER

ATDTxxx1521

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDTxxx1521

--> Waiting for carrier.

NO CARRIER

ATDTxxx1521

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDTxxx1521

--> Waiting for carrier.

NO CARRIER
```

Current packages;

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.9a-r2  +alsa -usb 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/wvstreams-4.0.1-r1  -debug -doc +fam -fftw +gtk +oggvorbis +pam -qdbm +qt -slp -speex +tcltk 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/wvdial-1.54.0  -debug 0 kB 
```

Kernel:

```
Linux quiet 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #1 Thu Jan 20 13:10:58 MST 2005 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

/etc/conf.d/slmodem

```
# Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd

DEV=/dev/ttySL0

COUNTRY=US

GROUP=dialout

# The following symlink will be created if uncommented

LN_DEV=/dev/modem

# Raise priority to reduce modem dropouts

NICE=-6

# ALSA Options:

# The following sets the ALSA (alsasound) init script to

# be a dependancy of the slmodem one. It does also provides

# ALSA support.

#MODULE=alsa

# The modem hardware slot

# use "modem:0", "modem:1", etc.

#  HW_SLOT=modem:0

# Non-ALSA OPTIONS:

MODULE=slamr

# or

#  MODULE=slusb

# this file must be kept in sync with:

# /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/modules.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules (udev)

# /etc/udev/permissions.d/55-slmodem.permissions (udev)
```

/etc/wvdial.conf

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = xxx1521

Username = removed

Password = removed

Carrier Check = no

Stupid Mode = yes

```

lsmod | grep slamr

```
slamr                 376644  2 
```

Any ideas?

Thanks

hanji

----------

## dumbledore

nope, i'm still having the same problem.  i figured i'd wait until the linmodem driver for it got compatible with 2.6.x kernels.  but if anyone has ideas, that'd still be good.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fixit

I recently managed to get my USB "SGS Thomson Microelectronics 56k SoftModem" working with slmodem. It was kind of a pain and I had tried several times before I figured it out. I used non-ALSA mode and it's working fine for connecting, but I can't hear the dialling or connection process. But that's not really a big deal to me.

I think instead of 

```
godzilla root # slmodemd /dev/ttyS0
```

you want to do 

```
godzilla root # slmodemd /dev/slamr0
```

This takes the device that is created by the slamr module (or slusb0 for the slusb module) and creates a modem device out of it. This will also tell you which device to use in wvdial.conf.

Here is the output for me when I do: slmodemd -c USA /dev/slusb0 (USB modem, so slusb instead of slamr). I pass "-c USA" because I don't use /etc/conf.d/slmodem at all. It wasn't created by the driver I downloaded off of the SmartLink site, and doesn't seem to do much of anything if you aren't using ALSA mode. I find it easier to just pass the country info and not deal with another configuration file:

```
SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.10 May  9 2005 10:05:28

symbolic link `/dev/ttySL0' -> `/dev/pts/2' created.

modem `slusb0 created. TTY is `/dev/pts/2'

Use `/dev/ttySL0' as modem device, Ctrl+C for termination.
```

Leave this window open for as long as you want to be connected through this modem, of course.

In turn, I use /dev/ttySL0 in my wvdial.conf:

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Stupid Mode = yes

Phone = 5551234

Username = username

Password = password

Check Carrier = no
```

Some gotchas here: I had to add "Stupid Mode = yes" in order for the connection process to work. Before I added it, wvdial would just cycle rapidly between trying to enter username/password and never actually connect. The SmartLink documentation said that "Check Carrier = no" was required for use with wvdial, so who am I to argue. The last thing that doesn't seem to apply to anyone yet in this thread was that the USB driver requires a patch before you compile it: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/smartlink/slusb.patch.gz. That one had me beating my head against the desk quite a bit.

I hope that helps someone. Linux on dialup is a harsh mistress.

----------

